# How many bigfoots in a 5x8



## ghggroundforce (Aug 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how many bigfoots I can expect to fit in a 5x8 enclosed trailer. I am talking about original bigfoots not b2, and just piled in the trailer, no rack system or anything. I am thinking about switching over to bigfoots, but want to know if I would be able to fit enough in a trailer. I know similar questions have been asked on here before, but did not find exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is what I just had in my trailer which is a 5x8 with a 5 1/2' tall ceiling.
2.5 dz bagged B2's, a dz shells, a dz FB mallards bagged, 3 dz duck shells, 2 blinds and 36 bigfoots (maybe a few more, I just put them in until my trailer was full) thrown in on top in my 5x8. And a spare tire mounted on the inside of the trailer. That should give you an idea.


----------



## ghggroundforce (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if 100 bigfoots will fit in a 5x8 just piled in with nothing else in it?


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

100 Bigfoots - No they won't fit. I have a 5x8 and just putting 5dz B2's in would fill it. I have 6dz Dakotas without the bases on them to save room and its pretty much full. If you get 60 in a 5x8 you are doing well.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

depends how hard you slam the doors!


----------

